

Ask HN: Best way to get a phone number for your startup? - jameshk

I&#x27;m trying to find a good service to get a phone number that people can call for support, what should I use?
======
DrStartup
I searched quite a bit and settled on Grasshopper.com. Main determining
factors were price and web sip client support, i.e., make phone calls from
your browser or mobile phone.

They also have an auto-attendant, multiple extension support, and voice mail
to email capabilities.

------
backslash_16
I really like Grasshopper
([http://www.grasshopper.com](http://www.grasshopper.com)), these days I use
it for a second phone line for business-y stuff or things where I don't want
to give out my cell.

Previously I had it at a consulting company, using the voice mail to email
transcription and directory stuff (1 to John Smith, 2 to John Doe)

------
cpr
SendHub (a YC company, I think) seems like a good choice right now.

We left Phonebooth.com for SendHub and are fairly happy, though we're still
waiting for a couple of features like which line was chosen from an initial
menu.

------
Someone1234
We used Skype. Just buy a Skype number, some Skype credit, and call forward
(or answer digitally).

------
jameshk
Thanks everyone, all great options!

------
blacksqr
I have friends who like Sonetel.

------
presty
are you us based? google voice?

------
cezarfloroiu
Skype

